# Sick cichlid - need advice!



## K House (Feb 2, 2006)

It's a female Pelvicachromis Taeniatus. She's a little over an inch long, still young, I've had her for 4 months. I have another male and female that I got at the same time (they are brother/sisters) and they are doing fine. I noticed yesterday that her color was different - she's lost her black stripe completely and is mostly whitish-purple now and she seemed to be hiding more than usual. Tonight I noticed that she was sitting on the bottom and didn't look well at all. She was having trouble staying upright because of the current in the tank. I've moved her into an empty 3 gallon tank. She is responsive and alert but is unable (or maybe just unwilling) to swim. She is keeping her balance ok, she just seems to feel heavy, I think. She is also breathing very heavy and fast. Her scales aren't puffed out like dropsy but they somehow don't seem completely flat and normal either. And her tail fin is slightly clamped. She seems a bit bloated and she has pooped a little and it came out small, stringy and clearish. These three Pelvicachromis are the only new fish I've gotten in 6 months or so. But I did lose a small clown loach out of this same tank a couple months ago. He didn't appear to have any fungus, wounds, etc. and he was in a quarantine tank for several months prior to being put in the big tank. 

So, what should I try to treat her with/for? Please help!


----------



## K House (Feb 2, 2006)

Please?

She's doing ok. She kissing around the bottom of the tank. Like looking for something. She definitely has body/fin/current control. Still low color and bloated. 

I treated with a light dose of MelaFix.

I have PraxiPro, Marricin and Marricin 2. PLEASE?! Please tell me what to treat with! I DO NOT want to lose this fish, pleeeeeease.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, the clown loach, and it's end, suggest that Prazipro is your best bet.
On the other hand, it could just be constipation. A little epsom salt and boiled garden pea might be all you need, or maybe even just time.


----------



## K House (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks OldSalt! I added 2 pinches of Epsom Salt. She seems more lethargic today.

Is PraziPro safe enough to use in my big tank? It's a 90 gallon live plant tank with CO2 injection. One of my large clown loaches has started to lose weight and I have a cherry barb who has been scraping himself on the bottom of the tank. I usually never put any kind of chemicals in my tank but I think that something is going on it and I may need to treat it. So is PraziPro my best bet? Are there any fish that can't tolerate PraziPro? What about my plants?


----------



## K House (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, the bloat did pass but before it did she developed a small patch of fungus on her head. I began treating with Maracyn but it seemed to make her much worse. The fungus spread to her eye and all of her fins clamped up and she was very lethargic. I did a few 50% water changes and began treating with Mela-fix 2 days ago. The fungus hasn't gotten worse but it hasn't gotten better either. She's eating but she is still horribly skinny.


----------



## K House (Feb 2, 2006)

Lost her. She died Sunday night. I think I'm just going to give up trying to treat sick fish. No matter what I try, I just can't seem to get it right. I have yet to save a single sick fish.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss K. I know how you feel. I've lost many fish and so far have only been able to save one. But we give it our best shot for the sake of our fish and thats about all we can do. You tried.


----------

